# Refurbed PC Windows 7 Jumping off Page



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds like a virus.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is the mouse sensitive and jumping to the little house icon in the top right of the page, and then she clicks it by mistake?

Sometimes the mouse sensitivity is set too high, go to the setup for the mouse to re-set it slower.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

HDS, we will do a scan to see if it is infected.

Ed, I will slow the mouse down and see if that helps. It will jump back even when she does nothing but read. It only jumped back once today and that was back to her home page.


----------



## intelpcguy (May 10, 2015)

does the mouse have a ball on the bottom or it optical? if a ball remove the ball, clean the x and y rollers of built up gunk until you can see them clean, reinsert the ball and the tracking should be good until the next cleaning. If it's optical, place the optical mouse on a no glossy surface or a sheet of white paper and see how it performs.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If the mouse is optical, Check around the little feet to see if there is a buildup of dust and oil from hands mixed together, sometimes this occurs and changes the tilt of the mouse enough that it is a drugged out frenetic thing. 

And while you are checking it's belly, see if there is any dust particles stuck on the sensor, clean with a swab and window cleaner, then dry with a dry swab.

If a ball type remove the ball by twisting the area around the ball a quarter turn or so to drop the ball out, look for hairs, dust, bread crumbs, or other odd things inside, again a swab with cleaner will spruce it up.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> If the mouse is optical, Check around the little feet to see if there is a buildup of dust and oil from hands mixed together, sometimes this occurs and changes the tilt of the mouse enough that it is a drugged out frenetic thing.
> 
> And while you are checking it's belly, see if there is any dust particles stuck on the sensor, clean with a swab and window cleaner, then dry with a dry swab.
> 
> ...


The mouse is optical, I will check and blow the dust out of the light and check it out, I have several mouse (mice?) I will try another one if that doesn't work. 

Thanks fellows.


----------

